# Go Waterless



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been buying Dri Wash N Guard from Go waterless for a while now but wanted to just say that I am now even more pleased with the company.

They now have a good range of products and I have tried them all, and I can honestly say I am very happy with the full lot.

So anyone who has not heard of Go Waterless yet, get over and take a look at the website - The Waterless with Polish ( Ultimate ) is brilliant and the new Waterless with Carnuaba Wax is even better !

(( and no, I do not work or have any ties with the company, I am just a very satisfied customer that is VERY pleased with their products and thought I would share it with the forum !! ))


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I used DW&G a few years ago and thought it was a great waterless product which left a great finish. Problem was at the time the car had to be completely dry for it to be used so no pre-wash to get excess dirt off. Is this still the same?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

The new Ultimate Waterless Wash and Polish that go waterless do can be done on a dry or damp car - and its just as good as the DWG in my opinion and also it does not turn white like DWG does if you dont buff it all off ( due to the Kaolin Clay content in DWG ).


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I use these, and am a big fan of the Ultimate Waterless Wash product. I just however brought another product from somewhere else called "extreme waterless wash"....needless to say I will be going back to Go Waterless fairly soon. 

Extreme Waterless Wash goes on okay and leaves a nice glossy finish but as soon as it rains it waterspots everywhere. Again these wipe off easily but I never had that with UWW.


----------



## markm-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

i have used Showroom shine a few times dry,, not on my car but loaners lol

goes on and comes off easy and last's well, anyone else used it ?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

markm said:


> i have used Showroom shine a few times dry,, not on my car but loaners lol
> 
> goes on and comes off easy and last's well, anyone else used it ?


yes.

its good stuff.

leaves a cracking finish and pretty good protection.

only problem is if you get some overspray, it dries white and i always end up with a couple of spots on trim and stuff which i dont notice until the next day.

bloody wind.


----------

